# Wallin Jig question



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Does the jig only do T/S measurements. After I add up all the component costs it might be better to buy the WT3. I hve to admit the jig is a little intiminating to me


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

The WT3 is very easy to use and pretty accurate. I use it a lot. I've never used the Wallin Jig approach since I don't like Speaker Workshop. If you get a chance to try them both please be sure to post your comparison.


----------

